# BLood Angels-Mephiston's Guard



## JerryDaMouse (Feb 28, 2009)

Hey Peeps, check out my Blood Angels!

My Rhino and Razorback-incomplete


Mephiston and his Honor Guard




Brother Corbulo, Lemartes and the Death company-incomplete



Combat squad-incomplete



CC Scouts-incomplete



Assault Squad-incomplete



I've also got 3 bikes that are part of my 1,500pts army but they aren't painted-even up to my assault squad's standard


----------



## JerryDaMouse (Feb 28, 2009)

BTW feel free to comment on my army!
What you think needs changing/How bad the paint job is/who the ____ painted it cos it's atrocious.... You know... all the like.:good:


----------



## AM. (Jun 16, 2009)

The whole army's ok but I think those marines'd look better if you add some contrast to the metallic zones because, it's me or you only have painted in one metallic tone? Adding some black ink is the fastest way to do it.


----------



## JerryDaMouse (Feb 28, 2009)

*Update!*

G'day peeps It's the weekend again and I'm updating my progress!

Here is the assault squad which I added decals to this morning. I also finished inking and coloring the eyes.
 
 

And here is my dramatically posed space marine, with a heavy bolter, which I finished putting together today. As noticed, it awaits being completely painting.
 
 

Mephiston Lord of Death-with a new Awesome lord of death pole 
(I think it goes well with the dashing red)!
 

Heres a slightly converted AoBR SM Captain using a simple head swap (it wasn't that simple since the Captain is 3 piece:angry!
 

Here are the bikes that were not up to scratch but now are! 2 of the 3 have been highlighted (can you guess which 2?).
 
 

A random Ork on a warbuggie!
 

Please do comment!


----------



## BrotherYorei (May 9, 2009)

why did you use Space Marine heads for the pole on Mephiston? he should have other rces heads. like tau tyranids or orks.


----------



## JerryDaMouse (Feb 28, 2009)

BrotherYorei said:


> why did you use Space Marine heads for the pole on Mephiston? he should have other rces heads. like tau tyranids or orks.


They are Iron Warrior heads if you notice the color scheme. I did add a tau head and a kroot head.


----------



## RTJ (Jun 25, 2009)

First question: How long have you been painting for?

There are lots of ways you could improve these models - thats not saying they're awful, merely that if you want to improve here are some tips:

Prepare your models thoroughly: remove all mould lines (or at least as many as you can get to) and test fit everything before you apply the glue - this will mean you get a better idea of how the components fit together and whether a pose will work. Also, mould lines can be seen through every layer of paint so removing them makes models look smoother.

Choose the right undercoat: BLack for dark colours, White for light! Grey if you are not too sure. Even using cotadel foundation paints (Mechrite Red for BA) black is not ideal for light colours. When I have painted blood angels I have always undercoated white, or occassionally grey. 

Basecoat: Whats brilliant about the new citadel washes is that they can be used to stain the models and create depth - What you could try if you've got any marines ready to paint is undercoat them white, and then make up a mixture of red gore/blood red/water in a ratio of 1/1/2 and wash this over the model. Once dry (leave for a good hour or so) apply a wash of Baal Red. Leave for another hour. If its worked properly (you may need to tidy up a bit) you could then highlight with blood red.

THe beauty of doing thin, multiple layers like this is it helps build depth into the model (necessary with a white undercoat) and if you make a mistake, there is so little paint on the model you re-nudercoat and start again!

The good thing is that in a lot of areas you are doing well - not too much paint being applied in most areas, you seem to be chossing colours that work well together, your modelling skills are fine - I would simply suggest that its the early stages of the painting you should try to tighten up a bit!


----------



## JerryDaMouse (Feb 28, 2009)

*Update!!!*

Alright! I'm back and ready to show of some more recently painted models just before I go back to school.

Mephiston and his awesome pole of death (Kroot, iron warrior, tau, iron warrior).
 

Lemartes and Corbulo
 
 

My almost finished death company with standard banner I converted off the AoBR captain.
 

My other Librarian
 

Blood angels 80 pt Elite choices...
 

Updated honor guard
 

Tactical Marines Updated
 

Some Random Dwarves/Goblins/Troll and a random Cave troll.


----------



## Helldog (Apr 7, 2010)

*My Army Pics*

Hi, here are some pics of my army i hope it give`s you some inspiration.

and iknow my english is very bad XD!!!


----------

